# Bridger 1.65



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Is the Bridger 1.65 cs a good trap for *****? Last season I used Duke 1.5's, but I'm looking to get something better. Any input is welcome and appreciated. 
:sniper:


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Get the new Bridger #1.5's. They are built with the same Bridger quality, and come with factory PIT-style pans on them.....$68/dz + shipping from Montgomery Fur Co.

Smitty


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

The place where I sell furs also sells traps, guns, ammo, and a bunch of other stuff and Bridger 1.65's were gonna cost 80 or 90 bucks a dozen. What is the PIT-style pan. Where is Montgomery Fur Co. located?


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

PIT Pans are Paws-I-Trip pans. If you'll look back at some of the old posts, there's posts made regarding the #1.5 Bridgers, long with pics of some I posted.

Montgomery Fur has a website I'm sure you could easily find on the internet, I don't have the link or I'd post it.

Smitty


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I saw the pics last night. I'll get on the internet today.
:sniper:


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Will the 1.65 adaquetly(i think thats the word i want) hold a yote? They will be fully modified.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

CoyoteBlitz said:


> Will the 1.65 adaquetly(i think thats the word i want) hold a yote? They will be fully modified.


Yep. I sent you a PM

Smitty


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

CoyoteBlitz said:


> Will the 1.65 adaquetly(i think thats the word i want) hold a yote? They will be fully modified.


Yes. IMO the 1.65 is a great all around trap for coyote, ****, and fox. I have been very pleased with them.


----------

